# Beersmith, Fuit And Juice



## Fermented (13/7/09)

Apologies in advance if I'm missing something that's bleeding obvious, but I'm having a spot of bother with BeerSmith for cider making. 

By default, there is no fruit or juice in the ingredients list(s). Their forums recommend installing an add-on, but it just doesn't seem to come up for me. I've resorted to treating the recipe as an AG and tweaking the potential until the OG fits. Coarse, probably wrong, but at least the final numbers kinda add up. 

So - how do you do it? I'm keen to learn from someone who has made it work reliably.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## jonocarroll (13/7/09)

Download and import the fruits bsm file (here!) and you will be able to select apples as an ingredient (easier to do by weight if you actually crushed the apples yourself B) ). Select cider from the style menu, and you should be good to go.

Well, that's how I did it. :beer: 

Speaking of which... that should be about ready to bottle.


----------



## Fermented (13/7/09)

Thanks for the fast reply. 

I did that, but it doesn't seem to come up in "Add Grain / Extract" or in "Add Misc".

I must be missing something... Halp?

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## jonocarroll (13/7/09)

If you've done it correctly, and imported the bsm you should find apples under 'Add Grain/Extract' like this:





Is it there? If sorted alphabetically, look under 'Fruit - '


----------



## Fermented (13/7/09)

What you have described is what I was expecting, but instead it comes up in the tree just under BeerSmith as 'fruits'. 

At that point, there appears to be nothing more that can be done to it. 


To get it to that point, I import, then it appears and then I arrive at the condition described above. I don't seem to be able to find a solution on their forum either... hmmmm....


EDIT: Stuffed around with it as import and merge while selecting grains and exrtacts from the tree and it's in. Now to stuff around with the numbers and make it work properly. 

Thank you for helping 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## jonocarroll (13/7/09)

Fermented said:


> What you have described is what I was expecting, but instead it comes up in the tree just under BeerSmith as 'fruits'.


You've lost me here. Have you followed all of the instructions in the second post of this thread? If so, I'm stumped. Sorry.


----------



## Fermented (13/7/09)

OK - that thread clarifies it more. 

Looking forward to V2.x - a worthy upgrade.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------

